# On our way



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

At last we have a departure date ( March 10th 2010) Sea France Dover/ Calais, just have to book the hotels on route Formulae 1, thanks Peter! then the campsite <HERE>
Getting scary but can`t wait.
Regards all


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Stop panicking, you'll love it. It is the best decision you have ever made.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Dennis

OK you have a date. All i have is March/April but i can live with that. THe coming year has just got better for you. Hope the trip goes without a hitch.

Most town have an Internet Cafe I think that all you need is a passport and register. I have found in the three i have joined that when i am out and about and need a computer there is a Internet cafe i can use and it's free. Depending how long you journey is this tip may be of help.

Safe journey and all the best of luck.

Peter


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

silvers said:


> Stop panicking, you'll love it. It is the best decision you have ever made.


Thanks Silvers
I agree with you, we are really looking forward to getting going now as this is the culmination of two years of planning.
It`s strange how things work out as two years ago we had no thought of moving anywhere but after a boozy evening with friends, a chance remark about a possible move somewhere when I retire in the future, snowballed into what is now a reality.
Regards.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Dennis
> 
> OK you have a date. All i have is March/April but i can live with that. THe coming year has just got better for you. Hope the trip goes without a hitch.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter
A good tip on internet cafes, I have used these cafes occasionally but have since bought a new laptop with the idea of using wi fi spots, but as I am a dinosaur when it comes to wi fi technology I may have to resort to using these cafes.
We intend to take a leisurely three/four days to get to the Tomar area using the Formule1 chain of hotels recommended by your good self as they have hotels all along the intended route including Spain.
Regards


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Thanks Peter
> A good tip on internet cafes, I have used these cafes occasionally but have since bought a new laptop with the idea of using wi fi spots, but as I am a dinosaur when it comes to wi fi technology I may have to resort to using these cafes.
> We intend to take a leisurely three/four days to get to the Tomar area using the Formule1 chain of hotels recommended by your good self as they have hotels all along the intended route including Spain.
> Regards


Hi Dennis,
it was good talking to you and the good wife today, we are looking forward to meeting you both in the new year and comparing travel notes. and sharing the little drop of fig fire water that I have left
Andy and Debs x


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

deburto said:


> Hi Dennis,
> it was good talking to you and the good wife today, we are looking forward to meeting you both in the new year and comparing travel notes. and sharing the little drop of fig fire water that I have left
> Andy and Debs x


Thanks Andy and Debs
What a small world, fancy meeting someone who is also moving to Portugal in the new year and lives only a handful of miles from us in the UK spooky or what.
We will definately call in to see you and have a good chinwag very soon.
BTW what is it about figs?
I don`t think I had ever had one before I visited CP but have since had them in every form imaginable (they are nice though)
Regards
Bob, Jane and Diezel


----------

